# Paypal-Betrug



## Gast12345 (1 März 2012)

Hallo!
Wäre toll, wenn Ihr mir einen Rat geben könntet, wie ich nun weiter vorgehen kann!
Auf meinem Namen wurde von einem Ex-Freund ein Paypal-Account eröffnet und dort dann Schulden gemacht. Es wurde nur mein Name, aber nicht meine Adresse oder Bankverbindung angegeben. Nun habe ich eine Forderung einer Anwaltskanzlei erhalten, die meine "richtige" Adresse herausbekam. Anzeige bei der Polizei ging nicht, da sie die Anzeige nicht annahmen, da mir noch kein Schaden entstanden ist! Wie kann ich nun am Besten weiter vorgehen? Paypal und die Kanzlei wollten eine Kopie der Anzeige haben. Ich habe denen nun geschrieben, dass sie die Forderung an den stellen sollen, der dies verbrochen hat!


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

Gast12345 schrieb:


> Anzeige bei der Polizei ging nicht, da sie die Anzeige nicht annahmen, da mir noch kein Schaden entstanden ist!


So ein Unsinn! Da hat einer deine Daten missbraucht und das ist ein Straftatbestand nach § 269 StGB, zum Schaden des Händlers und PayPal. Ein Beamter, der diese Anzeige nicht aufnimmt, macht sich selbst strafbar, wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt.

Gehe noch einmal hin, lass dir eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige (mit Aktenzeichen) geben und schicke das mit einer kurzen Sachverhaltsschilderung an die Kanzlei und widerspreche der Forderung damit sachlich.


----------



## Gast12345 (2 März 2012)

Die Polizistin hatte sich sogar mir 3 Kollegen beratschlagt! Und alle waren der Meinung, solange kein Schaden entsteht, kann man ihn nicht anzeigen... Weil er auch nicht meine Kontodaten verwendet hat, sondern "nur" meinen Namen.
Ich habe nochmal mit der Kanzlei geredet, der Täter hat denen ne Email geschickt und dort seine Schuld zugegeben, und die wollen ihm jetzt eine Schuldanerkenntnis schicken, unterschreibt er diese, bin ich (angeblich) draußen. Ich soll mich jetzt wohl raushalten laut denen.
Aber die Frage ist, was ist mit Paypal? Die wissen davon ja noch nichts... Ich bekam heute nur eine Mail von denen, dass mein "altes" Konto weiterhin gekündigt ist. Den genauen Grund erfahre ich nicht.


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2012)

> bin ich (angeblich) draußen.


Du warst nie drin. Wenn ein Dritter Deine Daten verwendet hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages von Deiner Zustimmung ab siehe §177 BGB.


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2012)

Gast12345 schrieb:


> Aber die Frage ist, was ist mit Paypal? Die wissen davon ja noch nichts... Ich bekam heute nur eine Mail von denen, dass mein "altes" Konto weiterhin gekündigt ist. Den genauen Grund erfahre ich nicht.


PayPal kann alle Konten auch mit verschiedenen Namen und anderen Datenfragmenten zusammen führen. PayPal hat die Forderung abgegeben und bekommt erst mit dem Abschluss der Bemühungen des Inkassounternehmens die entsprechende Rückmeldung.



Gast12345 schrieb:


> Die Polizistin hatte sich sogar mir 3 Kollegen beratschlagt! Und alle waren der Meinung, solange kein Schaden entsteht, kann man ihn nicht anzeigen...


Passiert schon mal, das man an einen Haufen, in solchen Angelegenheiten unerfahrener Beamten gerät. Das heißt aber nicht, dass deren Unerfahrenheit korrekt ist. Fakt ist, dass die jede Anzeige nach dem Legalitätsprinzip aufnehmen müssen. Tun sie es nicht, sind sie zumindest ziemlich doof!



Gast12345 schrieb:


> ....der Täter hat denen ne Email geschickt und dort seine Schuld zugegeben...


Somit hast du Glück gehabt, in ähnlichen Fällen bei anderen Geschädigten geht das nicht so glimpflich ab.


----------



## Gast12345 (2 März 2012)

Ja, ich hoffe jetzt nur sehr, dass er die Schuldanerkenntnis dann auch unterschreibt, die bisherige Email reicht der Kanzlei nicht aus. Angeblich hat er sich selber angezeigt, aber da bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob das so stimmt.

Wie ist es denn, bin ich bei Paypal jetzt ganz unten durch? Das alte Konto war vorher schon gesperrt, da besagte Person leider mit dem Konto komische Ebay-Aktionen machte, wodurch das Geld von Paypal immer wieder einbehalten wurde usw. Leider habe ich ich mich damals nicht ausreichend drum gekümmert bzw. mich immer wieder bequatschen lassen.  Das Konto war aber immer ausgeglichen.
Angenommen, es klappt alles mit der Schuldanerkenntnis und die Kanzlei stellt die forderung an den Täter und ich bin raus, wird das Konto dann automiatsch auf ihn überschrieben?
Und mal von diesem Fall abgesehen und angenommen, dieses besagte Konto läuft nicht mehr auf meinen Namen, mein altes Konto bleibt aber weiterhin gekündigt, welches ausgeglichen ist und war, darf ich dann ein neues Konto bei Paypal eröffnen, oder wird mir dies gleich wieder gesperrt, auch wenn es ausgeglichen ist?



Teleton schrieb:


> Du warst nie drin. Wenn ein Dritter Deine Daten verwendet hängt die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages von Deiner Zustimmung ab siehe §177 BGB.


 
Ja, aber nur, wenn ich dann auch anzeige, oder? Sonst könnte man ja theoretisch immer sagen, ich wars nicht?!? Aber danke schonmal für den Paragraphen!


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2012)

Warum solltest Du anzeigen? Du bist nicht geschädigt sonderen Paypal, jemand hat Deine Daten mißbraucht Ansprüche gegen Dich gibt es nicht nur lästige angebliche Forderungen. Die Paypals können sich doch selbst mit Polizei und STA rumschlagen wenn sie ne Anzeige wollen.


> Sonst könnte man ja theoretisch immer sagen, ich wars nicht?!?


Kann man aber wenn nicht stimmt darf man es nicht.
Ansonsten Vertragschluß beweisen muß Paypal.


> ..die bisherige Email reicht der Kanzlei nicht aus.


Die werden lernen müssen, dass man nicht immer das bekommt was man haben will.


> ...bin ich bei Paypal jetzt ganz unten durch?


Du hängst in einer unerquicklichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Laden und überlegst wie Du da später weitermachen kannst ? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Gast12345 (10 März 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Du hängst in einer unerquicklichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Laden und überlegst wie Du da später weitermachen kannst ? *Kopfschüttel*


 
Ja, ganz einfach deswegen, weil man z.b. bei der Post nur damit online Frankieren kann. Und auch bei Ebay und anderen Onlinehändlern ist das Bezahlen damit praktischer. Und man ist (zumindest angeblich) besser geschützt als z.B. bei einer Vorkasse mit Überweisung.



Teleton schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du anzeigen? Du bist nicht geschädigt sonderen Paypal, jemand hat Deine Daten mißbraucht Ansprüche gegen Dich gibt es nicht nur lästige angebliche Forderungen.


Ja, aber es wurden ja meine Daten missbraucht! Dann bin ich doch geschädigt?


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2012)

Gast12345 schrieb:


> Ja, aber es wurden ja meine Daten missbraucht! Dann bin ich doch geschädigt?


Ja, im Sinne des § 269 StGB schon.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

Durch die geplante Umstellung des Zahlungsweges bei eBay kann erwartet werden, dass Betrugsfälle über das Zahlungssystem zunehmen werden:



			
				focus.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ebay-Mitglieder laufen Sturm gegen Kundenservice
> 
> 
> > S. P. kann davon ein Lied singen. Er verkaufte im Dezember ein Mobiltelefon nach Sri Lanka auf dem Portal. Der Käufer zahlte die 42,50 Euro per Paypal, P. verschickte das Gerät und bekam kurz danach vom Käufer eine positive Bewertung: „Good Seller“, heißt es darin. Doch kurz danach eröffnete der Mann einen Fall beim Ebay-eigenen Bezahlsystem auf PayPal. Er behauptete, dass er das Handy nicht erhalten habe und forderte sein Geld zurück. P. bekam eine Mail vom Kundenservice mit einem entsprechenden Hinweis, wenige Stunden später folgte eine erneute Mail. Darin stand, dass der Fall zu Gunsten des Käufers entscheiden sei und dieser inklusive Versandkosten 47,50 Euro erstattet bekomme......


----------



## Der Rächer (8 Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Nicht Du musst beweisen, dass Du nix gemacht hast, sondern die müssen beweisen, dass Du was unrechtes getan hast.

Das mit der Polizei ist aber trotzdem seltsam, denn wenn ich beispielsweise beleidige und er mich anzeigt, hat er eigentlich auch keinen "Schaden". Da ist der Identitätsmissbrauch wohl schon schwerwiegender, zumal Dir ja nun durch den Zirkus doch ein gewisser Schaden (Aufwand) entstanden ist.

Eigentlich reicht m.M.n. ein Widerspruch ggü. Kanzlei und PayPAL völlig aus.

Hast Du eine RSV ??

Falls ja, lass es doch Deinen Anwalt machen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Mai 2012)

> Hast Du eine RSV ??
> Falls ja, lass es doch Deinen Anwalt machen.


Für so einen Kram den Schadensverlauf bei der Rechtschutz belasten? Kann man doch noch einschalten wenn eine Klage auf dem Tisch liegt. Nach 2-3 Schadensfällen werfen die einen sonst raus.


----------



## yashi (23 Mai 2012)

Hallo, sagen Sie mal die Damen und Herren, was betreiben Sie hier eigentlich:

Da postet jemand anonym einfach mal den Vorwurf man könnte mit PayPal so einfach auf Kosten anderer einkaufen:
"


Gast12345 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Namen wurde von einem Ex-Freund ein Paypal-Account eröffnet und dort dann Schulden gemacht.


 
und anstatt die Sache genauso professionell korrekt rechtszuberaten und zu erledigen wie die Polizei das ja schon getan hat und die zu bestätigen
oder wenigstens das zum Nachweis jedes Sicherheitsbruchs erforderliche begründete Angriffsszenario zu "analysieren",
wird die Beschwerdeführerin, die offensichtlich eher Beziehungs- als IT-Sicherheitsprobleme (Allein schon deshalb hätte der Thread gleich gelöscht gehört, oder ist das hier ein Forum für Eheprobleme? Soviel zum "Social Engineering".) und nichtmal die Rechtsgrundlagen der 8.Klasse Sozialkunde Hauptschule drauf hat,

sonst würde sie das Problem von PayPal und lächerliche Inkassoanwaltsbriefe die hier gleich ungelesen ins Altpapier fliegen weil Forderungen erst dann Schulden sind wenn man den gelben Brief oder gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, der von denen eh nur kommt wenn sie zweifelsfrei beweisen können, dass sie im Recht sind, 2 Wochen lang verpennt hat, wegen in dubio pro reo überhaupt nicht weiter kümmern, hier von den "Fraud Analysten" (Darf man nach der staatlich anerkannten facheinschlägigen Hochschul-Bildung fragen, die zu dem "Titel" berechtigt?) auf dem Niveau gewisser Kommerzfernsehsender,

die in ihren "Dauerwerbesendungen" die Strategie einiger schlauer juristischer Unternehmensberater von Google, Ebay, Facebook Banken, etc, die User mithilfe einer künstlich medial erzeugten Massenpanik vor "Identitätsdiebstahl" verrückt zu machen, und die Akzeptanz im Volk, *dass die User für deren Sicherheits- und Serverschrott haften sollen*, durchzudrücken, noch bestätigt?

Was kümmert uns User denn bitte das Elend der Web-Konzerne wenn die noch -nur aus reinen Profitmaximierungs- und Personalkostenspargründen (z.B. Anwälte statt Informatiker bezahlen und ähnliche hirnlose IT-Managementpraktiken)- mit Passwortzugangssystemen und TAN-Listen aus den 70er Jahren arbeiten?

Und dass dieses Forum deswegen noch nicht offline ist bestätigt meine "Analyse" und dass es sich bei der Threadstarterin nicht um eine Agentin des (unlauteren) Wettbewerbs von PayPal handelt , PayPal scheints recht zu sein, aber wollen Sie so zum Wohl von Usern wirken?

Na wenn die Hamburger Landrichter Sie als Gutachter annehmen dann wundern mich deren Urteile nicht mehr und dann kanns natürlich so kommen, dass das Recht mehr und mehr zum Nachteil und zur Haftung der User für die "*Authentifizierungssystemmängel" der vorhergenannten Schrottserver* gebeugt wird, besonders wenn Beamte hier noch als "unerfahren" "doofer" "Haufen" vom Chefanalysten beleidigt werden, sagen Sie uns doch mal die RN im Kommentar zum 269er, auf die Sie sich beziehen wollen, Sie Angeber!

Das sollten wir aber verhindern!

Löschen nützt nix, wird gespiegelt.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2012)

Uiii Yashi, war eines deiner Biere schlecht????

Bevor du willd um dich tippst, solltest DU erst mal recherchieren, mit wem du es zu tun hast.
Ich versichere dir, der "Fraud Analyst" ist kein 12 jähriger Milchbubi, der nach der Schule im Internet rumtippert, sondern auf Grund seines Berufes ist die Titelierung durchaus berechtigt. Aber vielleicht kommt die watschn ja gleich noch .

Hier wird auch auf Anforderung vom Spiegel nichts gelöscht.


----------



## Teleton (23 Mai 2012)

yashi schrieb:


> Löschen nützt nix, wird gespiegelt.


Doch, dann bräuchte man das unverständliche Kauderwelsch nicht lesen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (23 Mai 2012)

Wen meint Trolliyashi? Mit wem diskutiert er und was will er konkret von wem wissen?



yashi schrieb:


> professionell korrekt rechtszuberaten und zu erledigen wie die Polizei das ja schon getan hat


Hier gibt es keine Rechtsberatung, weil verboten und auch die Polizei macht theoretisch keine, da die dazu nicht legitimiert wäre!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2012)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Wen meint Trolliyashi? Mit wem diskutiert er und was will er konkret von wem wissen?


 
Er mein Reducal... und diskutieren mit wem?? und was will er wissen?? Naja das ist so unklar, weswegen ich nach dem schlechten Bier fragte, das er sowas ins Forum kotzt


----------

